# Corys for days!



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Very nice. I have three cory's and they are always snuggling together. Very cute


----------



## shhh (Jan 1, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

Corys are quietly one of my favorite fish!


----------



## cininohio (Jan 13, 2016)

I wish mine did not hide so much. I have 5 huge cories and only see them when its feeding time. Sad....


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

cininohio said:


> I wish mine did not hide so much. I have 5 huge cories and only see them when its feeding time. Sad....


 Do you have a heavily planted tank? planted at all? in my iwagumi tank the 3 panda's I have (temporarily housing in small school) always stay in the "cave" behind the main stone.


----------



## SallImSayin (Jan 30, 2017)

My Cory and Skirt Tetra tank. There are 11 Cories and 6 Skirt Tetras. 5 Albino, 4 Emerald, and 2 Peppered. Mine are all over the place and don't hide. 

https://vid.me/GPOm ..I tried to upload to this site, but it gave me an error due to file size.


----------



## cininohio (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes, it's pretty heavily planted. They are in my 56 gallon and I have a lot of moss on rocks and driftwood, so they have plenty of hiding spots. I have a 20 gallon with young corys and they aren't quite as shy.

Bump:

Bump:


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

cininohio said:


> Yes, it's pretty heavily planted. They are in my 56 gallon and I have a lot of moss on rocks and driftwood, so they have plenty of hiding spots. I have a 20 gallon with young corys and they aren't quite as shy.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


 I like that moss  and the plants in general, idk why they aren't coming out more for you with that much cover. Shy


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice portrait of your corys! They are schooling fish, and are happiest when in a group of a dozen or more. In the wild, they show up in shoals of hundreds. There are some wonderful videos on YouTube, easily found with a bit of searching. Here's a good one.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Chris Noto said:


> Nice portrait of your corys! They are schooling fish, and are happiest when in a group of a dozen or more. In the wild, they show up in shoals of hundreds. There are some wonderful videos on YouTube, easily found with a bit of searching. Here's a good one.


 Thanks for the comment , they are going into a 65 gallon dutch aquascape in a group of 6 1/2 being pandas 1/2 being black fin corys. They will be fine I can assure you.


----------

